# Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to upload some docs in my ImmiAccount but getting an error since last two days ,when i click "view details" in my application:

Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later.

Anyone else facing problem? Whats the solution?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Many are facing the same problem.

Immiaccount website was under maintenance so it might be that they have not put everything online. Wait for few hours.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Same Here! 

I reported the issue here:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form

Hopefully, they fix it soon. These days lodging EOI and application were my the biggest nightmare. Thanks to people in DIBP who do not know how to do their job properly.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

Gagz said:


> Many are facing the same problem.
> 
> Immiaccount website was under maintenance so it might be that they have not put everything online. Wait for few hours.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have tried every few hours but apparently the site is down this entire weekend. I was hoping by sunday midnight, it would be up - nope. looks like we might need to wait till they roll out some fixes


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> I have tried every few hours but apparently the site is down this entire weekend. I was hoping by sunday midnight, it would be up - nope. looks like we might need to wait till they roll out some fixes


I also get *This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.* error when I tried to edit my VISA application. The first 4 steps of 17 works and then when I press the next button it gives the error.

I wanted to submit it and it worked well last Friday. I hope it's not an issue with the application. I lodged a complaint since there are no scheduled maintenance at the moment. 

Anyone experiencing something similar?


----------



## Atul_CA (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes, I am facing the exact same issue. Until 4 of 17 stages the site works fine. After that, it doesn't proceed further. Hope this gets resolved by tomorrow Monday.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar (Jul 30, 2017)

i am also facing the same issue:

An error has occurred.
Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later

Please let me know how to solve it.


----------



## faysalatil (May 24, 2016)

*ImmiAccount: Not being able to upload document*

Is it only me or all?

Whenever I am logging in and trying to upload document in ImmiAccount, it says there was a problem in retrieving this account please try again later.

I checked the system update notices and it recommnends to clear browser cookies. I cleared browser cookies several times and also performed Disk cleanup. Tried from IE, Firefox and Chrome. But to no solution.

Why am I getting this? How to get rid of it?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Atul_CA said:


> Yes, I am facing the exact same issue. Until 4 of 17 stages the site works fine. After that, it doesn't proceed further. Hope this gets resolved by tomorrow Monday.


I had the same error. It got resolved for me about 8 hours ago. I managed to submit my application, the payment page timed out, logged back in - application now appears to be in "incomplete" yet to be submitted state.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

The site is up now. You might want to complete your applications asap.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

it s working today. have uploaded couple of documents without any issues so far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hound5 (9 mo ago)

Hello people,

I'm having this same error message "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later"

Do you know how can I fix this I need to continue the application.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Hound5 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm having this same error message "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later"
> 
> Do you know how can I fix this I need to continue the application.


You need to wait for some time and there is a good chance it will be fixed (as many have experienced the same). In the meantime, see this page for self help and / or to raise an issue to resolve this --> Technical Help for ImmiAccount


----------



## Hound5 (9 mo ago)

Many thanks for the reply maybe you know why this error appears and what it is due to?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Hound5 said:


> Many thanks for the reply maybe you know why this error appears and what it is due to?


I don't think this error has anything to do with "you" or "your application", but just the system. DHA should fix this and if it doesn't resolve in a few days, please raise a query as I mentioned earlier.

All the best..!


----------



## NB2073 (9 mo ago)

Hound5 said:


> Many thanks for the reply maybe you know why this error appears and what it is due to?


Hi - wondering if you have yours resolved? I have the same error and now it has been over 2 full days, still cannot retrieve the applications details, but my credit card has been charged for the processing fees. Technical support ticket has been created but they haven't responded yet. Thanks!


----------



## adidina (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have the same error, "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later ". I submited stage1 of my wife's partner visa application and the payment went through as well, but I am not able to attach documents and did not receive any confirmation email as well. Then I tried doing my sponsor application part and it did not proceed further from page 4 where I receive this error "The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The application will not be able to continue. Further information is available on our website. "
Can someone please advice what needs to be done? Is this error from my end or the department.


----------



## adidina (Mar 15, 2021)

NB2073 said:


> Hi - wondering if you have yours resolved? I have the same error and now it has been over 2 full days, still cannot retrieve the applications details, but my credit card has been charged for the processing fees. Technical support ticket has been created but they haven't responded yet. Thanks!


Hi did you get this fixed? If so please advice the steps/process.

I have the same error, "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later ". I submited stage1 of my wife's partner visa application and the payment went through as well, but I am not able to attach documents and did not receive any confirmation email as well. Then I tried doing my sponsor application part and it did not proceed further from page 4 where I receive this error "The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The application will not be able to continue. Further information is available on our website. "
Can someone please advice what needs to be done? Is this error from my end or the department.


----------



## NB2073 (9 mo ago)

adidina said:


> Hi did you get this fixed? If so please advice the steps/process.
> 
> I have the same error, "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later ". I submited stage1 of my wife's partner visa application and the payment went through as well, but I am not able to attach documents and did not receive any confirmation email as well. Then I tried doing my sponsor application part and it did not proceed further from page 4 where I receive this error "The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The application will not be able to continue. Further information is available on our website. "
> Can someone please advice what needs to be done? Is this error from my end or the department.


Hi, mine was resolved about 5 working days after submitting a ticket to the Technical Team. They mentioned typically if it's a technical glitch it's about 5-10 working days.


----------



## belaynehmengist2008 (4 mo ago)

I have faced this challenge. I have paid for my Visa invoice and the status shows as submitted but I can't see the details of my application. It appears "The application cannot be displayed at this time. Please try again later." Any assistance please?


----------



## Kazushi(Japanese) (1 mo ago)

belaynehmengist2008 said:


> I have faced this challenge. I have paid for my Visa invoice and the status shows as submitted but I can't see the details of my application. It appears "The application cannot be displayed at this time. Please try again later." Any assistance please?


How did you solve this problem? I have faced your challenge, too. It appears "The application cannot be displayed at this time. Please try again later." Could you give me an advice?


----------



## Serendipity1995 (1 mo ago)

NB2073 said:


> Hi, mine was resolved about 5 working days after submitting a ticket to the Technical Team. They mentioned typically if it's a technical glitch it's about 5-10 working days.


Hi, may i know how you contact the technical team? Thanks


----------



## littlec7lulu (8 d ago)

belaynehmengist2008 said:


> I have faced this challenge. I have paid for my Visa invoice and the status shows as submitted but I can't see the details of my application. It appears "The application cannot be displayed at this time. Please try again later." Any assistance please?


Hi, can I please ask if this has resolved for you? what did you do?
Thank you


----------



## littlec7lulu (8 d ago)

Kazushi(Japanese) said:


> How did you solve this problem? I have faced your challenge, too. It appears "The application cannot be displayed at this time. Please try again later." Could you give me an advice?


Hi, can I please ask if this has resolved for you? what did you do? this happened to me too
Thank you


----------

